# YOUR peak riding age



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

So here goes:
I am 28, about to hit 29. 29 is connected to 30 and 30 scares me so I have been thinking a lot about age and mountain biking lately. Mountain biking is different than a lot of sports in that its not rare to see a silver-haired stud flying up and down the trails like he were 20. Years of building up endurance in your legs can let you enjoy the sport well into your 50's and beyon. I am riding harder now than I ever have. Last season I felt like I declined so this year I decided hit it hard. Its barely June and I have ridden thirty times already and even did an epic 63 mile ride across the Laramie mountains with by buddy who is quite a bit better/fitter than I. So I am wondering, at what age do you all feel like you were at your best biking-wise. I know many cyclists "peak" in their thirties, but from what I have read those are pros. I would think that a weekend warrior or amateur cyclist who does not train as hard could get progressively better well into their forties because they are not "peaking out" training-wise. 
I will say it is rewarding to see yourself get better each season. Of course that cannot go on forever. Oh, Father Time! I hope there are trails in heaven! I would like to know all of your thoughts! :thumbsup:


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

Yeah, I thought I was The **** in my late teens through my mid-20's. Fell off a bit in my early thirties, now back in the game for the long haul. Just hit 40.

I've ridden with way too many Beast riders in their 50's & 60's who just Kill It to be worrying about anything other then getting time on the trail.

My Dad is 80 and he's riding almost every day. Use it or lose it.

More riding, less intertubing.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Still waiting for it*

I'm still waiting for it.

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/175140414​


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

benja55 said:


> Yeah, I thought I was The **** in my late teens through my mid-20's. Fell off a bit in my early thirties, now back in the game for the long haul. Just hit 40.


Pretty close to my gig as well (38 in Aug.)

I might have already peaked, but I'm really hoping for a nice, long plateau...


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

After seeing this thread I checked the results of the last time trial race I did. Using the times of the sport riders, which are most likely the recreational type you described, the fastest time of the day was put down by a guy who was 37. The second fastest sport time was a guy who was 46. Going up to the expert class the fastest time on the day was by a 46 year-old.

I'm sad to report that I got beat by a guy who was 70.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Read it*

Read it "Yesterday was my birthday so I decided to see if I could ride my age."


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Wherewolf said:


> I'm still waiting for it.
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/175140414​


Yeah, but so much oxygen down there! I live at 6,000 feet and just moved from 7200!  63 is good by any stretch. How old are you though?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

If 30 scares you, you need to sack up and be a man.

The only thing That bothers me about being over 30 is that I didn't do enough road trips to ride in my 20's. Oh well. I can work on that starting now.

You're the second twentysomething I've seen this week moaning about being within a few years of 30. Quit yer damn crying and get out and live you babies. You don't want to know what I was doing at 28.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> If 30 scares you, you need to sack up and be a man.
> 
> The only thing That bothers me about being over 30 is that I didn't do enough road trips to ride in my 20's. Oh well. I can work on that starting now.
> 
> You're the second twentysomething I've seen this week moaning about being within a few years of 30. Quit yer damn crying and get out and live you babies. You don't want to know what I was doing at 28.


First troll encounter for me on this forum! I knew it was only a matter of time. Not gonna play that game and be nasty. Go for a ride man and clear out that anger you got boiling in ya. :nono:


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I didn't start riding mountain bikes until I was 37 so I know I didn't peak in my 30s. I'll turn 51 next week and hope I haven't peaked yet.... There are some signs that suggest I'm not getting stronger every year anymore, but I think I can still progress in technical ability, jumps, and endurance.

But I'd say you've got a good 20+ years left of getting better/stronger every year if you want it.


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

Your body isn't as resilient typically as you get older. Pro's who have been riding since young ages usually peak out in their late 20s to early 30's. As you get older, your body fatigues at a faster rate, not to say you still can't kill it on a bike, it's just harder to vs when you were closer to that prime age.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

<--- 38 and fighting (earning) for KOM's on Strava.

I think maturity has a great effect on training. I KNOW I train smarter than I did when I was 25 I'm better at listening to my body tell me when I need rest days.

Nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

I suppose at 30 YO, some parts of the male population start to fall off, but it really starts for the larger segment around 40 from what I've seen. I'll be 49 this year and feel like I'm in the best cycling shape of my life.

Don't let 30 bother you.


----------



## xccat (Apr 9, 2004)

I think i was faster in tight single track when i was in my 40's but i was in better shape overall,i started at about 35 as a gym rat convert, i did recently get back in the gym to try to bring back some of the strength and i think it is working, feels like i am moving around better on the bike and I am able to keep myself in a better position on the bike with all the body parts being better able to contribute to the ride, hence i think i am in better control, the cycling journey is far from over at 52 so i don't want to say 30's or 40's where the best,,,it is an ongoing experiment. 
time keeps ticking, and the miles are adding up, Road bike is collecting dust again,thank GOD but the Ellsworth and the Epic are getting thrashed! i have forgotten epic trails and places i have ridden but the thing i remember most are the friends i have made along the way, riding buddies that come and go. My latest buddy went down with a Knee injury last week, feel a little guilty but i have not missed a ride. He is 27 so he should heal up quick, and I am sure he will be dogging me around the park again in a couple of months, Man up! like i said 52 and i think i can be faster in years to come than i ever was, hell i will take hormone replacement if i can't get any faster hope it never comes to that but i will make changes to my bike and myself to keep this two wheel party going till i can't turn a crank.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

*Yer only as old as you feel*

I'm 52 and been on some form of two wheels in the woods since I was about 7yrs old. I've recently made a come-back to mtnbiking after the last 15yrs of riding/racing motocross and hare-scrambles. I was away from the bicycle thing for so long I'm amazed at the technical advances that have been made in the pedal world. I just bought a Specialized Epic and it blows my mind. As far as my riding goes, I'm probably at the top of my game...riding longer, farther, more techy and bigger drops than I ever did on a bicycle before. I owe this to how far the bicycle has come and to the fact that in my mind I'm still just a kid. Ride like you don't know yer age!


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

I started when I was 21 and bikes were heavy with no suspension. I rode nearly every day for at least 10 miles after work during the daylight months. I was definitely at my fitness peak in my mid 20s. I was diagnosed with a chronic disease that slowed me down for a couple of years and caused me to gain some weight. In my thirties, I permanently rectified that situation and was riding strong again but nothing like when I was in my 20s. My technical skills and ability have progressed continuously. I am now 46 and feel I can ride pretty well. I know my body and what it can and cannot take. As I got older, the time to ride competed with career and other activities although I always came back to biking. Now I ride 1 or 2 times a week and try to do it year round. I definitely feel the bumps and bruises a little more now but I continue to ride and will continue because I love it and it is really the only form of fitness I crave.

Think about all the people who never see 30 or 40. Better to turn 30 than not! It is only a number. Just keep riding and having fun and be thankful for your health.


----------



## JasonCz (Mar 29, 2011)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> First troll encounter for me on this forum! I knew it was only a matter of time. Not gonna play that game and be nasty. Go for a ride man and clear out that anger you got boiling in ya. :nono:


I think you need to work on your sarcasm detection skills. :thumbsup:

I just turned 30 and I think I'm riding better than I ever have before.


----------



## 40ncounting (Aug 5, 2005)

I have to agree with others here. At 25, I road 50 miles a day 6 out of 7 days a week. Mostly because it was fun and partly because I could, but did not understand that I would benefit more if I allowed myself proper recovery times. At 47, I am much more experienced about how to train properly. Although I admit I had the edge when at 25, at 47 I am riding as strong and in some aspects stronger now than in the years between.

Cycling to me, whether on the road or mtb, is that it is the next best "fountain of youth". Your body responds holistically, mentally, physically, emotionally, etc. So with some encouragement, the sensations of cycling that you have at this age, will not go away in later years. The key is being consistent. You cant be on it 110% now and then let 10 years on a couch go by. If you do end up on the couch, it will be cycling that saves the butt.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I got my first mtn bike at age 47. That was 15 years ago. And I'm still getting better, ever so slowly. Balance, technical skills, reactions that become intuitive, etc. I've always been a suck-wind, thanks to my fast twitch genes and less than great desire to suffer, but I don't care. So I'm slow. And I ache more and don't recover as quickly. But I honestly can't look back and say "I was better then".


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> First troll encounter for me on this forum! I knew it was only a matter of time. Not gonna play that game and be nasty. Go for a ride man and clear out that anger you got boiling in ya. :nono:


If that bothered you, you're _really_ going to love our resident magician.

I'm going on 38 and my tech skills are better than ever, but I've been at it for 21-22 years. Riding strength is also at a high point but I could certainly be a lot better off if I ate better and drank less. Road riding when I don't want to drive to trails has helped immensely.


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

I am 45 and I don't think I have reached my peak yet. I can ride faster and further as time progresses.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Methinks the one having the most fun is riding the best  One can concern hisself with these inevitable numbers, or she can be the one sandbagging riders half her age. Gotta love MTB :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

You generally have more time to ride in your twenties than you do in your forties. More responsibilities keep you off the trail.

I'm 48 and ride five days a week and while I know I'm not as resilient or fit as I was at 28 (I was a Marine at that age fer' cryin' out loud) I enjoy riding just as much. 

Besides, for the majority of us, it's not a race. I can take two hours to ride a trail that ten years ago took me only an hour-and-forty-five-minutes and the world will keep spinning.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I also have to add that many of my twenty and thirty-something patients are fat, pasty video-game types who probably get most of their exercise lifting twinkies. I have thirty-year-olds now with congestive heart failure and diseases we only used to see in middle age.

48...still have all of my hair and teeth, everything still works, and I can probably beat many of you young whippersnappers up the hills....well...you know.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Your words (well most) are encouraging. I have no plans to get off the saddle at all, but its good to see people out there who ride to ride. Any of us could be dead tomorrow. Always encouraging when you see Grandpa Jones fly up a techy trail and you think to yourself "I hope I'm like that when I'm that age". Always places to improve.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

I had my best "results" in races when I was 39, but race age 40+. But that year I also had the funds to go ride killer climbs down in Georgia, watching the ToudeG, and spent two weeks riding in Tuscany, and loads of time racing he in Colorado. Got 8th overall at the Laramie Enduro, still my best ever finish, and time!. I wish I had the time and money to put in those quality miles when I was 20. But between work, and beer, I just wasn't riding as hard. 30 is nothing to be wary of, look at the pro peloton, Horner, Voight, and many other able to stay fit and enjoy riding at a high level at 40. Forget about the numbers, age is in your head. Don't slow down and time will not catch you.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

sbsbiker said:


> I had my best "results" in races when I was 39, but race age 40+. But that year I also had the funds to go ride killer climbs down in Georgia, watching the ToudeG, and spent two weeks riding in Tuscany, and loads of time racing he in Colorado. Got 8th overall at the Laramie Enduro, still my best ever finish, and time!. I wish I had the time and money to put in those quality miles when I was 20. But between work, and beer, I just wasn't riding as hard. 30 is nothing to be wary of, look at the pro peloton, Horner, Voight, and many other able to stay fit and enjoy riding at a high level at 40. Forget about the numbers, age is in your head. Don't slow down and time will not catch you.


Laramie enduro, eh? That's my stomping grounds right there. So much to ride in the area . Good for you.


----------



## kaydub (Mar 16, 2011)

I heard somewhere that you reach your maximum strength "potential" around 34. So if your in tip top shape you will peak about that time. However, for the rest of us, you could peak well after that.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

I started riding singletrack about five years ago, and this year I'm a better rider than last year (doesn't mean I'm GOOD, just better). 

So I'd say that this year is the best - so far. Probably be even better next year.

BTW I'm 49. Fearing old age at 29 is funny.

Steve Z


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah, I know I'm being a wuss with the age thing. The arbitary number "30" is just a stepping stone. Its still young but the my 18 year old self thinks of it as old. I have gotten better at riding almost every year since I was 23 and I don't plan to stop now. Like I said I see people way older than me throttling me all the time on the trails. Both humbling and encouraging at the same time.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> First troll encounter for me on this forum! I knew it was only a matter of time. Not gonna play that game and be nasty. Go for a ride man and clear out that anger you got boiling in ya. :nono:


Seriously? Natehawk a troll?

I'm having more fun now at 5* than I ever did in my 20s.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> First troll encounter for me on this forum! I knew it was only a matter of time. Not gonna play that game and be nasty. Go for a ride man and clear out that anger you got boiling in ya. :nono:


you are new here. sit down and listen for a second, grasshopper, before you call me a troll.

at 28, I was diagnosed with leukemia and spent a month in a coma because the leukemia had spread to my brain. when I recovered from the coma, I had to learn to eat again (I saw a special doctor who helped me practice my swallow reflex because I was intubated for so long before I was given a tracheostomy). I spent months learning to walk again. I wasn't able to ride again (pedaling on a trainer was part of my physical therapy after about 8mo) outside for about a year. I didn't run again for a year and a half.

all of this happened before I hit 30. I am now riding just as fast as I was, if not faster in some cases, than I was when I was 20, and yes, I have been riding since before then.

now, forgive me for having zero sympathy for your plight of being a healthy 28-year-old who is afraid of turning 30.


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm in the same group as the OP. I'm 28 and going on 29 and my racing age next year will be 30-35. So I feel like this is my last year as an age-group placer. I am more worried about racing in a tougher division next year. Both XC and Xterra. The 35-39 seems to be the most competitive division and 30-35 right after that. 

Often times I wish that I had started before just a couple years ago. I feel so old to have started this late, and then I look around and the average racing age is like 38 and then I don't feel so bad. I am getting faster and faster each year. My original goal when I started working out etc. was to be in the best shape of my life at 30......and I have been told that I should expect it to be more around 35 before I start to see a decline.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

Right now it is 48. We'll see how 49 pans out.


----------



## StopTheExcuses (Feb 18, 2012)

This is a great thread. I'm 33, and turn 34 in December. I'm not *quite* as athletic as I was in my early twenties but I'm not far off either. In my prime I could dunk a basketball (very intermittently) and I'm only 5 foot 9. What I do find is that as I get older, my strength has gotten better, as well as my endurance, for the most part. I currently weigh 160 pounds and bench 265 to 275 depending on how I'm feeling that day and can ride further without stopping on my mountain bike than ever before. This thread gives me hope of riding until my late 50's! Then, I'll just play golf .


----------



## StopTheExcuses (Feb 18, 2012)

I almost forgot, OP, 30 isn't nothing man, I didn't even bat an eye. Now, I am a little worried about 40, lol.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> you are new here. sit down and listen for a second, grasshopper, before you call me a troll.
> 
> at 28, I was diagnosed with leukemia and spent a month in a coma because the leukemia had spread to my brain. when I recovered from the coma, I had to learn to eat again (I saw a special doctor who helped me practice my swallow reflex because I was intubated for so long before I was given a tracheostomy). I spent months learning to walk again. I wasn't able to ride again (pedaling on a trainer was part of my physical therapy after about 8mo) outside for about a year. I didn't run again for a year and a half.
> 
> ...


 Night Hawk,
I am glad you are cancer free and wouldn't wish that on anyone. I am really glad you overcame your adversity and are riding again. That is really awesome and I am stoked you are shredding again. The whole point of this thread was to see at what age people were riding their hardest. Out of curiosity more or less. 30 is a stepping stone, if not only an arbitrary fictional one. To me I would like to know how people develop their riding post thirty years old.
That said yeah, you seem to be the only one "without patience" for me for some reason. Sorry if my post bothered you so much but I won't apologize for posting this thread as I got some useful and interesting information out of it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> Night Hawk,
> I am glad you are cancer free and wouldn't wish that on anyone. I am really glad you overcame your adversity and are riding again. That is really awesome and I am stoked you are shredding again. The whole point of this thread was to see at what age people were riding their hardest. Out of curiosity more or less. 30 is a stepping stone, if not only an arbitrary fictional one. To me I would like to know how people develop their riding post thirty years old.
> That said yeah, you seem to be the only one "without patience" for me for some reason. Sorry if my post bothered you so much but I won't apologize for posting this thread as I got some useful and interesting information out of it.


I don't see an "i" or a "g" in my name anywhere. 

thanks for the kind words, but my life experiences are what have given me a lack of patience for people who worry about dumb stuff.

it wasn't so much the question you asked, but the way you framed it, as you were "afraid" of 30. my wife was the same way on her impending birthday, and you can believe I was far more merciless to her than I am being to you. And FWIW, she looks better and is in better shape now than she was at any point in her 20's.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm 37 and nowhere near my peak yet. My technical skills, training knowledge and training time
improve every year. While your physical peak may come at 30, that doesn't mean you are operating at your peak.

As an example, if you've only ridden thirty times this year, you aren't being limited by your physical maximum. If you train six days a week for the next six years, then you may be at a point where your age is limiting you. 

As an aside, I started this season off with the most amazing sight. We had a rather snow free winter and I was able to hit the dirt much earlier than usual even though it was typically below freezing. I was riding at my usual weekday place which is typically deserted at that time of the year. I came around the corner to see a group of about 10 mountain bikers congregating at a trail intersection. I was impressed to see a group this large out this early. As I came up to them I realized not a single one of them was below retirement age, and ~3 of them were women. Awesome! I haven't seen them since I wish I had blown off the rest of my ride to stop and chat with them. Moral of the story? You've at least 40 more years to find your peak. Enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

I look as basketball players as an example that is somewhat similar since I am kind of a nba geek (even though bball requires totally different physical needs). Michael Jordan won his championships in the ladder part of his career, well into his thirties. He was around 35 he got his last ring. I am sure he was a bit slower than 25 year old Michael Jordan but he was a smarter player, shot a higher %, got his teamates involved better which culminated into him being scoring champion almost every year in his thirties (not counting the Wizards era when he was 39). I think they say speed goes first, then strength and endurance last. The good part about mountain biking is endurance is more important for riders like me who rarely race but like to go on "epic" rides. And car_nut is right, if I could afford to ride 6 days a week (25 miles to my nearest single track) I would get a lot better over the next ten years. At any rate, Its never not fun even if I am having a ride where I dont feel as spry. I have seen a 63 year old climbing Death Crotch, which is a 700 foot switchback climb with relative ease.


----------



## fireball_jones (Mar 29, 2009)

I just turned 30, so I guess today. As others have noted, "peak" is a bit of an odd term. I'd say I've been in relatively the same shape for the last 6 years or so, but I definitely have more fun when I go riding now. That said, should I turn 40 and decide to start riding weekly centuries, I supposed I'd be morer-peakier then.

Basically, unless you're a semi/fully professional athlete, as long as you avoid the work-couch-bed trap and get out there, you'll be fine. For people our age, we're even better off, our brains will probably turn to mush before they run out of replacement joints / hearts / limbs for us.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

HA! I just turned 40. I've been riding since 88. Mtn biking technology sucked back when I was in my 20's. But when I turned 30, that's when I learned how to ride Trials, DJ, Freeride, DH, and do longer XC rides. I broke a foot when I was 38, but it didn't stop me. I still throw down the gnar. I'm racing more DH races this year more than ever.... Riding longer, stronger, and have HTFU with long sack rides.

Your peak just started, just keep it up all the way until your ashes.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

my peak riding age was exactly 1 year before my son was born....

my peak riding age will come back after a few more years...


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

gonna be 45 this year, and nowhere close to my peak. still got a couple of years, i think, before i top out.


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

Started riding at 49. 9 years ago. 

A little worried about turning 70. Hope the wrinkles don't increase my air resistance....


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Turned 42 this year. Still lots of headroom left. Having more fun than ever!


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm 39. Only really got back into biking at about 35 due to my brother and his Mrs doing so. I have been getting better every year so far, still a long way to go.....

My brother, who is now 43 is a mountain bike guide in spain, sierra nevada national park (Mountain biking holidays Spain MTB vacations Mountain bike training) and he still outclasses most of the people who go out there. Steve peat has been out there (my brother didnt ride with him and obviously he would blow my brother away) also Mark Webber (F1) and buddies have been up there.

Brother broke his ankle last year badly, pins, brackets etc needed but is now fully back to guiding. He is showing no signs of slowing down which in turn encourages me to keep going. I took my bike over there the last time i visited, I thought it should at least see a real mountain...


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

I will soon turn 55. If you are talking about physical peak, well, yeah, I have passed that. There is no way I have the endurance I had in my 20's or most of my 30's (though I may have the muscle strength I had most of my 20-30's).

But if you are talking about trail riding in general (physical, mental, skill), then I haven't reached my peak. I am constantly improving my skill, knowing how to ride more technical parts of the trail with less effort. If everything still goes well, I plan to peak in my 60's sometime. Maybe longer, who knows. 

My only concern these days is how long of recovery I need after a small injury. In my 20's--a few days. Now--a few weeks. The only part of getting old I do not like.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm 41 this year. I know I'm not riding as fast as I was when I was 30 - but I ride more frequently and I think I enjoy it more now. Plus I enjoy more types of riding - road, mountain, commuting, noodling on a cruiser...

I agree with your observation that the 35-39 age group, and in some case 40-49, looks like the most competitive at races. I race the 40-49 and I can't believe how fit and fast some of those riders are! At my most recent race, the organizers made the 40-49 Sport Men go first because he said we'd be the fastest group.

The thing I notice now is that I take longer to heal when injured. A 26 year old friend and I both fell and got bruises on the same day two weeks ago. His are gone. Mine are still yellow-green.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Interesting read with some mountain biking relevance

Athletes over 40 hurtle past records, stereotypes - The Denver Post


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

StopTheExcuses said:


> This thread gives me hope of riding until my late 50's! Then, I'll just play golf .


No need to stop there.... and certainly no need to settle for golf. Think Rally Cross! (Top Gear reference).


----------



## StopTheExcuses (Feb 18, 2012)

KRob said:


> No need to stop there.... and certainly no need to settle for golf. Think Rally Cross! (Top Gear reference).


But, I love golf, despite hovering around the 100 range. (Only been playing three years.). But, I love cars too, check below!


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

I've been riding and racing for 25 years and at 52 I as fast as I've ever been and can ride much longer


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Been riding steadily since 1999. I'd have to say that every year since has only gotten better.

I'm 46 now...


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> Laramie enduro, eh? That's my stomping grounds right there. So much to ride in the area . Good for you.


Come over the hills and race in the Steamboat Springs town challenge, plenty of 30+ riders to show you how age has nothing on them. Every other Wednesday note. Great trails, and great riders.

Steamboat Town Challenge :: Town Challenge Race Series


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Know what scares me?*

Scrolling through all these posts to see if I already answered.

I'll be sixty-three in a few weeks. Nope, I'm not as fast as I used to be but I'm having more fun and get to ride everyday.

Balance isn't what it used to be so I don't surf as well but so what, I live at the ocean all summer and surf all I want. Who gives a rat's arsh how good I am.

Actually, I ski much better than at any time since I started 43 years ago so it is possible it keep improving and now I have the time and money to ski anywhere in the world I want. That's worth something.

Getting old is great. Being young and having to worry about what will be in the future sucks. I'll take 63, healthy and active anytime. :thumbsup:


----------



## lanruss (Apr 22, 2005)

Check out the results for local races, particularly long and grueling ones and see how many people in their forties are kicking arse. I did better in the overall in my last effort than I did in the 40-49 group. It surpised me too.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I am almost 40 and am in more peak riding shape and skill than I was in my 20 s when I started and did a lot of racing.


----------



## Bernal (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm 44 and fell pretty good and can smoke alot of the tweenty year olds cats that i ride with well,at least down here in Texas because it's pretty flat.Don't think i can hang with you guys up north.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Wherewolf said:


> I'm still waiting for it.


I may not be there yet, either.

I may have been faster in the past. Have better skills now. Expect to be a better rider in the future.

Been riding mtbs since 1983 when I was in my mid-20s.

Just finished mid pack in a 127 mile 60% gravel/jeep road, 10,000' climbing event last Saturday on <100mi/week "training".


----------



## mtbmonk (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm 55 and I feel stronger, faster and have better endurance than I've ever had before! Plus, my enthusiasm for the sport seems to be off the charts! Now I actually think about my equipment, nutrition, hydration and training. Pushing hard racing or going epic is just pure bliss, no complaining like I did when I was younger.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

I started mountain biking last year, when I was 42. So, I'm gonna say my peak is 42.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Well*



GnarBrahWyo said:


> Yeah, but so much oxygen down there! I live at 6,000 feet and just moved from 7200!


Well if you live at altitude then you can not claim it as a mitigating factor. I live at sea level but most of my summer rides average about 8,000 ft. Last week I did 40 miles, all between 8.5k - 9K on the north rim of the Grand Canyon. I started riding at age 52 but have had 1 - 2 years off several times due to knee problems. I just completed two consecutive years of riding last month.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

I hit my peak of riding like a crazed suicidal maniac in my early 20's, never before and never again will I ride like I have a deathwish.

But in terms of going fast and overall skills & smoothness, I'm still getting better every year and as long as I can avoid any serious injuries this trend should continue for the foreseeable future. I'm in my early 30's now and looking forward to many more years of improvement and kicking butt on a bike.


----------



## Pine Cone (May 14, 2012)

I'll hit 60 in a couple of months. Still love to ride a bike. Just got a new mountain bike which makes me faster than I was on my old one. 

Love steep singletrack downhill, not into big air, and after cracking a bone in my elbow after a couple of crashes earlier this winter I got a little more cautious and worked on improving my bike skills so it wouldn't happen again too soon. Not my first or second broken bone from a bike accident. It happens.

No question, I peaked in my 20's as a road racer before mountain bikes were invented. Even used to ride sometimes with Gary Fisher and Tom Ritchey back in the mid 1970s. Fun times, but then I started working more.

I had a bad time in my late 20's and early 30's when I didn't want to ride because I wasn't as fast and fit as I once was.... STUPID STUPID me. 

I just had to accept the fact I wasn't the rider I once was, bought one of those new-fangled mountain bikes and started loving riding again.

Peaked again in my 30s, had a great time riding around the island of Bali for a month. Peaked again in my 40s after I got a new pair of road and mountain bikes, commuted 20 miles a day, discovered some great singletrack in my area, rode tandems with my wife.

Peaked again in my early 50's with a week-long ride in northern California and southern Oregon.

It's all relative. In 20 years I hope to still be riding and enjoying it. Heck, my dad bought a recumbent when he was in his 80's after riding mine.

It's about enjoying the ride and the journey,


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Rev Bubba said:


> Scrolling through all these posts to see if I already answered.
> 
> I'll be sixty-three in a few weeks. Nope, I'm not as fast as I used to be but I'm having more fun and get to ride everyday.
> 
> ...


Good for you, Rev Bubba. You must have done something right. I can only hope I am shredding gnar at 63!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I won't know until I'm dead. For now I'm
still going strong.

Best, John


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

I think one key is keeping your weight under control. You can (sort of) get away with that xtra 20lb in your 30's, but at 40, it hits like a ton of bricks and everything falls apart. I had that epiphany about 2 years ago and now, 35lb lighter, I ride better than ever. At 42, I could kick my 28YO ass without a doubt.


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

Rev Bubba you're on the right track.
After skiing for 35 years and mtb/road riding for 20 it just keeps getting better. When my dad was in his 80s he would complain about not golfing well anymore. It doesn't really matter does it? If you want to see some improvement put in some disciplined training. Last year I cramped up 3 miles from the end of the Whistler Gran Fondo. This year I'm taking the training a little more seriously. 60 days of riding and 20 days of skiing so far this year and I'm riding strong and fast. The GF ride should have a happy ending this year.


----------



## fragman (May 17, 2012)

I will continue my riding until I am old enough. I usually rid bike on weekend.


----------



## Trail Wizard (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's some encouraging info that might be transferable to cycling.

If you haven't read Christopher McDougall's best-selling book _Born To Run_, do so, even if you don't run. In the book, McDougall discusses a study performed by a professor of human evolutionary biologist, Dr. Dennis Bramble. McDougall quoting Bramble:

"We monitored the results of the 2004 New York City Marathon and compared finishing times by age. What we found is that starting at age nineteen, runners get faster every year until they hit their peak at twenty-seven. After twenty-seven, they start to decline. So here's the question--how old are you when you're back to running the same speed you did at nineteen?"

McDougall estimated 40-45 years, but Bramble gave him an answer of 64 years old.

If this were a line graph, it would look like a long playground slide.

Christopher McDougall: Are we born to run? - YouTube

cognitive dissident: Christopher McDougall: Born to Run


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

I was faster in my twenties but at 41 I enjoy it more and for different reasons. I'm going to keep riding until my body just won't go anymore.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll be 50 in July and have been moutain biking since '97 and been on a bike one form or another including racing since '68. I have never been faster than the past few years, and I go longer, harder, etc than ever.

I haven't noticed a lack of fun factor and pure bliss while on the bike, but I do notice more "tiredness" or fatigue during my rest days. That's it, though. 

I'm staying in the woods as long as I can!


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

I have been riding and racing since I was 12. At 35 I am riding better then I ever have and I expect to get quicker over the next couple of years.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I really got back in to riding about two years and three bikes ago. I guess, since I'm putting in more miles per month, I haven't re-peaked again yet. I had all but given up on exercise, running was too hard on the knees. Now 25 lbs lighter and pushing 58 years young, ugh!


----------



## Old Iezer (Feb 21, 2012)

35 years old and more endurance than ever.
Will keep riding as long as possible.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i turned 30 in sept... still going. i feel fine, i was in better shape a few years ago since i'm just getting over a broken foot from last season, but i'll be back to where i was. you just have to think positive. i mean, honestly, we're all going to die.. you just gotta find a way to keep doing what you want to do while you're here. it sucks really... getting older. but on the other hand, at least i'm closer to it being over haha


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

56 here. Not back from the fair as yet (or is it called "over the hill" in English?). Have been riding for like 15 yrs by now (rides of my youth don't count). Still a bit more air time and a bit more endurance/technique than a year ago. Last Sat I eventually conquered the only climb in my area I had always had to cheat to make (cheating = gearing below the 32/26 ratio). Old man's dignity restored!


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Just turned 40 and I only got serious into mtn biking three years ago, my endurance increases each year, so I would say my peak age is yet to come.

BTW the age thing is nonsense, let us do away with it.


----------



## mtbmonk (Jun 3, 2004)

I’m hearing a lot of “it sucks getting older”. And I just want to say without a doubt, that’s just not true for everyone. I'll take me now at 55, than when I was 40, 30 or even 20! Life is so much better, has more meaning and mentally, physically and emotionally it’s more balanced. I’m definitely happier and healthier than I have ever been. And there is a wisdom that comes with age that I wouldn’t trade for anything. I have learned to truly live life and enjoy the moment, not live in the past or fantasize about the future. This year I started racing 55+ and it’s been great! Those boys race hard and there in a comradely there like I have never experienced before. When I turned 50, my physician told me “50 is the new 30” that works for me…


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Just turned 41 today, took the day off and enjoyed 20 miles of lovely PA single track.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

30, because I was still living in Aspen and riding everyday 6months/year. Now I'm 54, I ride everyday all year long, but it's mostly flat and it's hard to stay sharp.

I suspect most 50yr olds that say they are better now, than they were at 30, weren't very good at 30!


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

54 here, been in the dirt for almost 2 years. Definitely the best I have felt in ages. I'm improving , and looking forward to many more years, if only the knees would cooperate. No where near my potential yet.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Low Pressure said:


> I suspect most 50yr olds that say they are better now, than they were at 30, weren't very good at 30!


Haha, probably true. Either that or we're just in denial of our age.


----------



## joel63 (May 13, 2012)

Not sure yet, I'm 48 & just started


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

At this point I'd say my peak is 59. I was a total couch potato until I was 34 and had a heart attack. If you're smart, events like that tend to adjust your perspective and make you appreciate things more. I realized it was time for a change and started mountain biking. Now I'm just a few months short of 60 and posted my personal best time on my regular loop earlier this week. A couple days later I posted my second best time.

Sure, I ride more carefully now and don't the chances I used to, but that's because I don't bounce like I used to. Things break easier and take longer to heal. My performance on any given day is less predictable. On the other hand, I enjoy riding more than ever because, after several other serious health crises, I appreciate the fact that I can still do it at a satisfying level. Especially when I can catch and pass someone half my age. 

Don't sweat turning 30 or 40 or 50. There are bumps in the road (trail), but it's not bad. Just keep your head on straight and celebrate that you made it.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

You guys are all encouraging. Hopefully I have another 30+ years of riding left...and if heaven is what its cracked up to be, there will be single track there too!:thumbsup:


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

The article about athletes over 40 made me laugh. They are babies! I turn 68 this summer and still turn the cranks better than most. I don't have objective numbers from years ago since GPS and Strava are new. This week I had a PR on a category 4 climb, 9.6% grade, VAM 1124 which probably is a new peak. Of course that doesn't tell you the pain I felt. 

I won an ATOC jersey on the Amgen-Strava Challenge by climbing the Mt. Baldy segment the most times. Not the fastest for sure, just the most stubborn.

Everything slows down with age.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Try this*



GnarBrahWyo said:


> Yeah, but so much oxygen down there! I live at 6,000 feet and just moved from 7200!


I live at sea level but did this yesterday. Just a warm up for summer riding.


----------



## Drop the Seat (Apr 6, 2008)

Just turned 29.

I think I'm the best I've ever been at mountain biking since I started at age 15, but not the best shape. Best shape was probably when I was 23. I do think that I'll probably hit peak fitness later in life though. It's just that all the beer drinking in my twenties has caught up, but I know that will stop.

Skill wise, I'm not sure when I'll peak. I hope to keep progressing, but I really don't want to get hurt.


----------



## Trout Bum (May 8, 2012)

joel63 said:


> Not sure yet, I'm 48 & just started


Me too! No where but up!


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

I've been racing road, mt and cx since I was 13. Thought for sure that I would go pro between 16 and 19. Never happened. I was definitely "faster" between 18-21 and am 25 now. My road, cx and mtb categories are still the same but I learn more every year. 

Focusing more on ultra endurance events but feel better on a bike every year. I used to focus on putting in 10,000 mile years. Now I focus on riding whenever and wherever makes me feel good. Quality v quantity.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

I think if you reach a "fitness peak" other things can be done keep you peaking. As far as lungs and legs go I feel I am in the best shape of my life at 28. I am sure if I cut back on beer and bad foods it would let me lose a few more lbs and subsequently ride faster. Some of the best riders in my area are 40+. I was kind of being a wuss when I created this thread. Thank you guys for the encouragement.


----------



## cg404 (Jun 11, 2012)

your all good the older you get the more faster you are!


----------



## cg404 (Jun 11, 2012)

im 22 should be the peak for me


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been riding for a long time and the older I get the more fun I have. I measure my "peak" by the amount of enjoyment I have doing it, so given the life expectancy of my generation I'm guessing it will be 80ish


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

My peak is always tomorrow.


----------



## cdouble (Jul 24, 2007)

51 years old. Physically it is hard to beat the 20s, strong and fast healing, but a little frantic and clueless (my experience). In 40s and 50s the challenge is maintaining muscle mass and quickness, and recuperating from hangovers. Not that they cant be done, just takes more hard work and dedication.

In terms of my ability to ENJOY it, I'm totally on top of my game. Isn't that the bottom line?

P.S. And yes i regularly drop guys half my age on the climbs. Maybe has to do with pain threshold (theory).

cdouble
http://mo7s.blogspot.com


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

I feel a ton better than I did when I was 22 (when I first started). Mind you I am only almost 29, my lungs and legs have developed over the last seven years or so. I thought I hit a plateau last year but since we had such an early spring I decided to hit it hard. Told myself to double the distance of my normal rides and take half the breaks. About 20 rides into the season I noticed I wasn't drinking nearly as much water and was smoking my normal riding buddy. I don't really ride for speed but I do try to challenge myself. I hope to keep it up and one day be the silver fox on the trail leaving all the young bucks in my dust. 
I guess my anxiety about the big 30 was related to lots of my friends who accept 30 as old and stop caring about themselves and become overweight and what not. I don't wanna be one of those guys!


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> I guess my anxiety about the big 30 was related to lots of my friends who accept 30 as old and stop caring about themselves and become overweight and what not. I don't wanna be one of those guys!


You ride bike and post about the passion and care about your fitness level. Youre not one of those guys and sounds like its not in your nature to ever be. I had lots of friends that gave up when they were mearly middle-age, saying that's (motocross/mtnbiking) a young mans sport. What they failed to realize was it's what keeps you young. They all are on the couch now and can't climb a set of stairs without heavy breathing. You only go around once, why cut your time short because you don't believe you can/should stay active. I'm preaching to the choir now I know, but just stay at it hard and you'll never have regrets.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

It's all about shredding the gnar!


----------



## curly1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I saw an old guy earlier this summer way up a trail, he was hitting it hard, he must have been in his mid 70's. I was so impressed and motivated by that! At 43 I feel great, I feel like I'm as fast as I've ever been. Disclaimer-- I'm on TRT, without that I had no recovery and was not able to bike anymore. With it I feel awesome.


----------



## curly1 (Aug 23, 2012)

cdouble said:


> *P.S. And yes i regularly drop guys half my age on the climbs. Maybe has to do with pain threshold (theory).*cdouble
> MO7S


Its funny you mention this, I too am always passing the young guys on the trail, many of them seem to be in a lot more pain than I am. I do think we take pain better as we age.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I am 38 years old now and riding better then went I was 10 year younger. 

It seems me that the peak riding ages are from about 27 to about 45. If you look at most races you will see alot the fast riders in that age group. This is for recreational riders not pros. I think is because as we age we can use skill to counter some of the effects of youth. Pro's tend to slow down soon probably for 2 reasons. 1) Their levels are so high to start with that any small drop is noticeable. 2) Years of riding at the very highest levels is hard on you. Doing a century ride every day for a month at race pace and training for 15 years is hard on your body. Us recreational type simply don't train or ride that hard so we don't get washed up. 

Anyway the nice part about ridng is that even past the prime age window you can still ride. The good thing about riding is that is more of an endurance sport rather than one where you need exposive power. I would not be shocked to learn that the ratio of slow twitch vs fast twitch muscles changes of over the years allow older people to still do well in more endurance type events.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Last Saturday!*

Hey Kids,

I'm 62 and last Saturday I set a PR of 5:55 on Live Wire at Northstar Bike Park in Truckee, CA.

Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Northstar - Alone - 09/01/2012 near Truckee | Times and Records | Strava

Secret to Life #1: Don't sweat the small stuff (like chronological age)!

Secret to Life #2: It's all small stuff!!

Secret to Life #3: We do not stop playing because we are old; we grow old because we stop playing. Growing older is mandatory - growing up is optional!!!

This was a shot taken of me a few weeks ago dropping Big Daddy on the Boondocks Trail at Northstar:








Have fun however you get dirty,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## SundayRiverRider (Oct 29, 2008)

42 was my peak year. It was the season before I tore my ACL for the second time, bleh. 
I'm 45 now. I'm riding OK, but I haven't been able to get my knee surgically repaired again, so I am definitely weaker in terms of sheer power. 
I will need a total knee replacement. We'll see how that affects my riding. 

Right now, I just go out to enjoy the ride and try not to worry if I'm as good/fast as I once was. 

I hope to keep riding for a long time.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, I'm 39 and about to have my second baby so I'd imagine I'll be taking a small break.........but let me tell ya, life throws stuff at you and it keeps getting better......I've been married 3 times, been playing rock n roll in the local clubs for 25 years, and couldn't be happier with where I am........peak?? I don't think there is one..........you climb and climb then get the fun descent........then climb again, then Down Hill, then climb.............Life, it's a hellava trail......the best trail........and there's rarely signs that you have to follow......the trails are only kinda marked, and nobody on a horse is trying to keep you from riding it......enjoy!!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm old, but all I got is
now. So I'm making it 
work.


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

At 41 I started riding last year after never really riding a bike at all. I am 42 now and my peak is yet to be reached its just that my starting point is very low. I have never had so much fun or been so happy. I feel younger now than I did at 30 after only just over a year of riding. I cant see myself ever wanting to stop.

Remember your never too old to have a happy childhood.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Im 31 and feel my riding gets better every year. I'm a much better ride than I was in my 20s or late teens. I ride more, I ride better trails and I ride with better people. Not to mention, bikes are a lot more fun than when I started riding 16 years ago which plain and simple makes riding more enjoyable.

I'm not worried about slowing down. I got plenty of time to get faster and better.


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

I am 61 and I rode the 14,252ft White Peak in the White Mountain in California this past weened. So my peak riding age is 61. 

Dean


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

I rode everywhere as a teen. But My peak riding age is 48. I'm 48 and never been a stronger or faster rider than now.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I rode Road bikes as a kid, and raced into my 20's. I started riding Mtn Bikes at 49, I'm now 50, and I ride a lot. Rode today in the San Bernadino Mountains, and did 1500 foot gain in a short 2.5 hr single-track ride. I ride pretty much both of my days off, and night ride on work days. I lost 30 lbs, my blood pressure is way down, and I too have never been this fast. I am more fit now than in 20 years. Keep riding!


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

michaelsnead said:


> Hey Kids,
> 
> I'm 62 and last Saturday I set a PR of 5:55 on Live Wire at Northstar Bike Park in Truckee, CA.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

I just turned 40 and was sort of feeling like I might be getting past my prime, but seeing you riding that stuff at 62 has brightened my outlook! Hope to be doing the same when I'm 62.

I started riding seriously when I was 29 right after quitting smoking. I hope I haven't reached my peak riding condition yet and it seems like that's the case. I had a bit of an off year last year (small kids will do that to you) and felt a drop in my fitness and bike handling skills, but in December I decided that I wasn't going to stand for that so I got winter tires and rode all the way through the winter and went for a burn even if I could only get out for 20 minutes. I also started Crossfit which has really helped my conditioning. Feeling great on the bike this summer!


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

My peak age is whatever age I currently am. Luckily this is a self-adjusting system that will make all riding awesome always.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

My peak riding age, it'll be the day before I drop dead :thumbsup:


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

michaelsnead said:


> Hey Kids,
> 
> I'm 62 and last Saturday I set a PR of 5:55 on Live Wire at Northstar Bike Park in Truckee, CA.
> 
> ...


That's an inspiration to me :thumbsup:


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I just turned 40 and was sort of feeling like I might be getting past my prime, but seeing you riding that stuff at 62 has brightened my outlook! Hope to be doing the same when I'm 62......





Vegard said:


> That's an inspiration to me :thumbsup:


Hey Guys,

Thank you for your kind words!

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## igiantsquid (Sep 5, 2012)

10, I wasn't a fat slob back then.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

michaelsnead said:


> Hey Kids,
> 
> I'm 62 and last Saturday I set a PR of 5:55 on Live Wire at Northstar Bike Park in Truckee, CA.
> 
> ...


I just turned 40 last weekend and thought I would have to slow down bit. Now after seeing what you are doing, well I think I am going to have to dial it up. :ihih:


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

In the over-40 club here.
I've been riding since I was 4.

My brass cajones peaked when I was about 20.

My fitness peaked at around the same time (due entirely to not owning a car).

My technique peaked last Saturday (and keeps getting better).


I am holding out hope that some day I will have as much time to ride as when I didn't own a car and my fitness and my skills will peak together.

Hopefully I still have some cajones!

-F


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

*Hard to know for sure*

I am 52 and I could easily ride circles around the 42 year old version of me. I also weigh about 60 lbs less and I rode 4 days a week back then. I do feel my speed gradually slipping away these days even though I have tried to train hard enough to compensate...not sure its working. I ride smarter and more efficiently than ever before. Once in while on vacation I go way faster than I should on downhills until I scare the bejeebus out of myself and then I'm good for a while.

In some ways, I am at my peak right now


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

dstepper said:


> I am 61 and I rode the 14,252ft White Peak in the White Mountain in California this past weened. So my peak riding age is 61.
> 
> Dean


Hey Dean,

Good on Ya!

I don't know that I could even breathe at 14,252 ft.!! :eekster:

Also, nice to choose a White Peak to demonstrate your riding age peak!!!

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

I did not start riding until my early 40s, and I keep getting better with every ride, so I have not peaked yet.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

38 and turning 29 in October. 

The only thing that bother me about it was that I was in great shape when I was 30 and spent the last 8 years getting out of shape. This year I decided to turn over an old leaf, get back off my ass and get back in to shape. 

After almost a year, I am in pretty good shape again and in a lot better shape than many people 10+ years younger than me (of course that doesn't say much these days lol).

However, what bothers me is what kind of shape would I be in if I would not have fallen off the wagon for 8 years?

I am determined to not worry about getting older and concentrate on just getting better.:thumbsup:


----------

